# Debating on a 10 gallon planted tank?



## kristengodsey (Jun 11, 2014)

Soo I've been thinking recently about moving my betta from his current 5 gallon tank to a 10 gallon in a couple of months. I've had the tank sitting around with nothing in it because I initially used it for my goldfish until they outgrew it. If I set up the 10 gallon I definitely want to use live plants which I have no experience with, so I just have a couple of questions.

1. This is the exact aquarium I have. I know I would need LED lighting which this hood doesn't have, so would I need to buy a separate LED lamp and a new hood? Or do they make LED hoods strong enough for live plants? (LOL i'm clueless) Any recommendations?

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari..._id=36-16825&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted

2. What happens when a betta passes away from a parasite or even just of old age in a planted tank? How do you go about cleaning it to make sure it's safe for the next fish? I'm assuming it's different than with artificial plants that can easily be taken out and disinfected/ sterilized.

3. I have the basic supplies covered already - filters, an API master test kit, prime, paraguard, heaters, aquarium salt, epsom salt... What other supplies would I need for a planted tank? Also, any substrate recommendations?


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

kristengodsey said:


> Soo I've been thinking recently about moving my betta from his current 5 gallon tank to a 10 gallon in a couple of months. I've had the tank sitting around with nothing in it because I initially used it for my goldfish until they outgrew it. If I set up the 10 gallon I definitely want to use live plants which I have no experience with, so I just have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. This is the exact aquarium I have. I know I would need LED lighting which this hood doesn't have, so would I need to buy a separate LED lamp and a new hood? Or do they make LED hoods strong enough for live plants? (LOL i'm clueless) Any recommendations?
> 
> ...


Hi! I too am planning out a 10 gallon planted tank!!  
I can't answer all of your questions, but I can provide some input on a few from my research and from the assistance of some awesome members on this forum!! 

1. You don't *have* to do LED lights actually. If your current hood fits fluorescents, a few different companies actually manufacture fluorescent bulbs designed for plants! I'm going to be doing a clear glass lid myself, with a Finnex Stingray light. It was suggested to me by RussellTheShiZu (spelling??). 

3. As far as supplies, you'd probably want some Seachem Flourish depending on your plants. wouldn't hurt at the least. Seachem Flourish Excel would be necessary if you had plants that need CO2 but you don't want to do a CO2 injection system. As far as substrate, I've been mostly looking into CaribSea Eco Complete. It's got some great reviews online. 

<snip>


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

EcoComplete looses its nutrients eventually. Just go for sand. :3

As Shellsie said, the Finnex Stingray is good for most plants. It comes in everything from 10 to 48 inches long. 

Different plants that would work are Anubias, Java Fern/Moss, Crypts, Swords, and little Marimo Moss Balls.


----------



## lokabrenna (Mar 30, 2016)

Dissenting opinion on the sand. 

There's a difference in substrate between something that has nutrients and something that has the ability to absorb nutrients added to the water column. Eco Complete has the latter, something like ADA Aquasoil has the former. Sand, meanwhile, has neither, which is why it's not a great choice for planted aquariums. It also has the potential to go compacted/anaerobic, which not just looks nasty (like rotten black veins against the glass) but is also potentially toxic if disturbed.

Most plants will do fine on sand if you're also fertilising the water column, but it's not an "ideal" choice. 

(FWIW, I put sand in my 10g fern jungle. The plants do great but… ugh. Went out and invested in Aquasoil for my next tank. Much easier to use, IMO.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I went for the dirt option, which was a bad idea because my tanks are going utterly nuts.


----------

